# GARLIC WINE



## NorthernWinos (Nov 17, 2008)

All this talk about these fruit and vegetable [celery] spice [ginger]wines has really got me going....

The Apple/Jalapeño wine is tasting so good that it will be lucky to make it into bottles...will do another batch of that one soon.

We have an abundance of garlic cloves.....thought of making a gallon of Garlic wine...Found this recipe and thought it sounded really good...

~~~~~~~~~~~GARLIC WINE~~~~~~~~~~~~


12 large garlic bulbs 

12 ounces (360 ml) apple juice concentrate 

Juice of 1 lemon 

2 teaspoons (10 g) lemon zest 

1 Campden tablet (optional) 

1 package (5-7 g) Montrachet wine yeast 

1 teaspoon (5 g) pectic enzyme 

1 teaspoon (5 g) yeast nutrient 

1 1/2 cups (360 ml) orange juice, at room temperature 

1/4 teaspoon (1.25 g) tannin 



To make: 



1. Divide garlic into two piles, one with 8 heads and the other with
4 heads. Separate and peel garlic cloves, discarding any with brown
spots. Wrap the cloves from 4 garlic heads in a piece of aluminum foil
and seal tightly. Bake in a 350-degrees F (177-degrees C) oven for 2 hours to caramelize the
sugars.



2. Place the baked garlic and the cloves from the remaining 8 heads
of garlic in a large pot with 2 quarts (1.9 L) of water. Boil for 45
minutes, replacing the evaporated water as needed. Strain out the
cloves and return the garlic water to the pot. Add the apple juice
concentrate and boil for 5 minutes. Remove from heat and stir in lemon
juice and lemon zest. Let cool for 1 hour. Strain out the zest and
transfer liquid to a 1-gallon (3.8 L) plastic bucket. Add a Campden
tablet, if desired, and let the mixture sit, loosely covered, for 24
hours. 



3. In a jar, make a yeast starter culture by combining the wine
yeast, pectic enzyme, yeast nutrient, and orange juice. Cover, shake
vigorously, and let stand 1 to 3 hours, until bubbly; then add to the
must.



4. Add the tannin and let the mixture sit, loosely covered, for
seven days. Rack into a 1-gallon (3.8 L) airlocked fermentation vessel,
topping off with water if necessary. Let the mixture ferment for three
to four months, racking as needed to clear. Bottle, cork, and cellar
the wine.



5. Wait six months before using this wine to make wonderful meat
marinades. 



Yield: 1 gallon (3.8 L) 





I liked the sound of all the ingredients....Not sure on the procedure of making it tho....I do like the tasted of baked/roasted garlic....

But wonder about boiling the garlic and keeping just the water........

Wonder why they don't just add it all to the must????

Anyone ever made this recipe??? 


Or any other Garlic Wine???

Think it would make a great marinade....


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 17, 2008)

YUKKKKK................

I like Garlic, but I don't know if I could do a garlic wine.........

I finally found Elaphant Garlic here this year, never seen it before, so I got a couple of heads and am tilling a spot in the garden for them now, will plant in a few weeks.

Try a gallon batch each way, one with the garlic and one without and see what the difference is. If nothing else, you can add them together when you are done. I would think the baked garlic would be good grilled first, then baked, then put into the must to get that good char, or smoked flavor throughout the garlic................

DARN IT!!!...........

Now I'm hungry!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 17, 2008)

Have to say that some of these wines sound like they would be nice for cooking but can not say that I would make 1. I would try a sip socially though if any of you are ever down this way.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 17, 2008)

Found this at Jack Keller's site:
<center><h3>*GARLIC COOKING WINE*</h3></center>

<ul>[*]*6 clusters of elephant garlic

or 
*[*]*15 clusters of regular garlic
*[*]*1 lb golden raisins
*[*]*1-3/4 lbs granulated sugar
*[*]*7 pts water
*[*]*1 tsp acid blend
*[*]*1 crushed Campden tablet
*[*]*1 tsp yeast nutrient
*[*]*Champagne or Sauterne wine yeast
*[/list]



*Break cloves from garlic clusters and peel cloves. Slice cloves
very thinly. This may take up to an hour to accomplish. Put water on to
boil. Finely chop or mince the raisins and combine with sliced garlic
in nylon straining bag and tie bag. Put one pound of the sugar and all
remaining ingredients except yeast in primary and stir well to dissolve
sugar in water. Cover primary with cloth and allow to sit 24 hours.
Sprinkle yeast over surface of must (do not stir into liquid). Yeast
will activate within 1-2 days, at which time it can be stirred. Ferment
7 days, stirring twice daily. Lift bag of pulp and squeeze well to
extract maximum juice (wear sterlized rubber gloves to prevent hands
from smelling of garlic for the next week !). Discard pulp, add
remaining sugar, stir very well to dissolve sugar, transfer liquor to
secondary, and fit airlock. Rack after 30 days and then every 3 weeks
until wine clears, but rack at least four times. After clearing, wait 3
additional weeks, stabilize, wait another 10 days, rack, and bottle
into bottles using screw caps. If wine does not clear after 6 rackings,
stabilize and add fining. Wait 14 days, rack and bottle into wine
bottles with screw caps. This is a cooking wine and can be used
immediately. Refrigerate after opening. [Author's recipe]*Here is his web site: http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/
You'll find lots of recipes including an onion wine to go with that garlic wine. 
VPC


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 17, 2008)

This sounds good with the raisins..... tho, I also like the sound of using apple juice and know that baking garlic really changes the flavor...... [do go for the wines with apple juice in them]

So many wines....So few Carboys.

Edit: I did make a Garlic Jam and it was very good [garlic + sweetness]....
Some people are surprised when they try the Jalapeño Jam and end up really liking it.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 17, 2008)

I was surprised with that jam at Masta's party and almost a;ways have a jar in my cupboard at all times so I will never say I wont like it.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 17, 2008)

My husband went to a dinner that featured garlic from bread pudding to ice cream. They enjoyed themselves but I just can't imagine garlic ice cream.
VPC


----------

